# أستني اعرف الاول



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أبريل 2014)

مترميش اللمة الموفرة 
لانها بتنور تاني باقل التكاليف 





قبل الدخول في الموضوع 
يجب توافر الاتي 
1- افوميتر (للقياس)
2-كاوية 
3قصدير 

اولا نضع الافو ميتر علي الصافرة 
لقياس زجاج اللمبة 
من طرفيها 
المشارر اليهم بالاسهم 





ان صفر او اخرج صوت الافو ميتر تكون الزجاج سليم وسوف يستجيب بعدالاصلاح 
ثانيا علي وضع الصافرة برضة 
نقيسالمكثف السيراميكي الاخضر اللي بيضهر بين الاسلاك الموصلة بالزجاج 
اذا صفر كدة المشكلة في المكثف 
وقوة المكثف 1200 فولت او 1250فولت وغير موجود بمحلات قطع الغيار 
*بس لية بديل في متناول الايدي 
(وهو الاستارتر بتاع اللمبة النيون )
ومكتوب علي هذة القطعة 
الرقم 472




كدة العطل انتهي واللمبة هتنور 






دي تاخد القطعة الملفوفة بديل للمكثف 






وتتفحص جيدا المكثف الكميائي
 وهو غالبا يحمل الرقم 400فولت علي 10 يو اف ميكرو فرات 
عطلة بيكون منفوخ او مرشح من تحت عن الارجل 
يتم تغيرة بس احترس لانة لية سالب وموجب 
العطل الاخير 
والمهم 
نفحص بالافوميتر موحدات التيار  السيلكون او الدايود وهو سالب وموجب وشكلة زي المقاومة اللي لونها ازرق




ودي لو الصافرة اشتغلت علي قياسها من الطرفين تكون خربانة ولو من جة واحدة وعدت الر قام تكون تعمل بشكل جيد 
والنقطة الاخيرة 
المقاومة اللي باللون الازرق بالصورة عطلها انها تكون مفحومة او محرقة والحرق باين فيها 
وتغييرها بنفس الالوان والاتجاة 
ملحوظة ممكن يكون سلك مش موصل وبيخلي اللمبة مش شغالة 
علشان كدة احرص علي عدم رميها في سلة المهملات 
مستعد للمناقشة وحلول بعض المشكلات في هذا الموضوع 
خبرة 5 سنوات 
لا






فين التقيمات علشان الموضوع هنطالب بتثبيتة 
علشان الاعضاء والزوار يستفيدوا 
انتظرونا في اصلاح جميع الاعطال المنزلية 
لانها سهلة جدا 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أبريل 2014)

> يجب توافر الاتي
> 1- افوميتر (للقياس)
> 2-كاوية
> 3قصدير



* طيب اللي هيخليني اجيب كل الحاجات دي
اجيب لمبه جديده اوفر واحسن واسهل واضمن**




*
شكرا رمسيس عالموضوع اللي اكيد هيفيد ناس كتير ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أبريل 2014)

ايوة 
كلامك صوح بس انا مليت كرتونة فيها اكثر من 50 لمبة قبل ما اسافر 
يعني بطلت اشتري لمبات 
الافوميتلر مشتية 27 جنية وكاوية 10 جنية وكمان القصدير اللفة 3جنية تيجي فيها حوالي 3متر 
يعني انا ليا الفترة دي انا موفر فيها مبلغ وقدرة 
وبعدين الية ادفع تمن لمبة وانا اصلحها ببلاش 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2014)

*مش عارف ...بس متهيألى ان اللمبة الموفرة دى
أختراع أبن ........... لب فاشل
بتضعف بعد فترة ...وبتجيب لى العصبى 
النيون الألكترونى أحسن وأوفر ومش بيضعف
وألا أية رأيك ؟
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أبريل 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ايوة
> كلامك صوح بس انا مليت كرتونة فيها اكثر من 50 لمبة قبل ما اسافر
> يعني بطلت اشتري لمبات
> الافوميتلر مشتية 27 جنية وكاوية 10 جنية وكمان القصدير اللفة 3جنية تيجي فيها حوالي 3متر
> ...


اهااا
ماهي الميزة انك هتعرف تصلح اللمبات اللي باظت
ودي موهبه اكيد ربنا انعم عليك بيها
بس غيرك اكيد مايعرفش يركب لمبه في النجفه حتي
زي حالاتشي كدا:smile02​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أبريل 2014)

يا استاذ عبود لما تضعف اللمبة تغير علطول القطعة اللي مكتوب عليها 1200فولت باقطعة اللي لافي الاسستارتر بتاع النيوع هتعيش معاك كتير دي حلها سهل ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اهااا
> ماهي الميزة انك هتعرف تصلح اللمبات اللي باظت
> ودي موهبه اكيد ربنا انعم عليك بيها
> بس غيرك اكيد مايعرفش يركب لمبه في النجفه حتي
> زي حالاتشي كدا:smile02​


انتي مصعبة الامور خالص 
انا مكنتش اعرف انا خريج تجارة لكن لما قرفت من اللمة وتتحرق بسرعة عملت كدة وليا 5 سنين مش مشتري لمبة 
وكمان منور الشارع كلة لمبات موفرة ههههههههههه 
انتي افتحي اللمبة واتعرفي عليها الاول هتلاقيها سهلة جدا ومع الممارسة هتعرفي العطل علطول


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أبريل 2014)

> انتي افتحي اللمبة واتعرفي عليها الاول هتلاقيها سهلة جدا ومع الممارسة هتعرفي العطل علطول






​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​


اشتروا فلتر للمياة 
هههههههوحطوا لمبة موفرة فوقية


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (29 أبريل 2014)

> ان صفر او اخرج صوت الافو ميتر تكون الزجاج سليم وسوف يستجيب بعدالاصلاح


الجديد اللى مش الكل يعرفه هو 
ان اذا وجدت احدى فتايل الزجاج محترقة يمكنك عمل شورت ( كوبرى ) علي الفتيلة  وسوف تعمل اللمبة بدون اى مشاكل



> نقيسالمكثف السيراميكي الاخضر اللي بيضهر بين الاسلاك الموصلة بالزجاج
> اذا صفر كدة المشكلة في المكثف


معاك حق معظم عيوب اللمبة الموفرة تكمن فى هذا المكثف
ولهذا السبب عندما فكرت فى انتاج تلك الدائرة فى مصنعى وضعت بدلا منه مكثف 2000 فولت وجودة عالية


> وقوة المكثف 1200 فولت او 1250فولت وغير موجود بمحلات قطع الغيار


من قال كدة المكثف متوفر فى الاسواق وسعره زهيد جدا
ولو عاوز منه 50000 تعال خذ من عندى  ههههههه
*



			(وهو الاستارتر بتاع اللمبة النيون )
ومكتوب علي هذة القطعة 
الرقم 472
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الاستارتر التقليدى لا يصلح كبديل لهذا المكثف
واذا كنت تقصد  فك الاستارتر واخذ المكثف الموجود بداخله 
فأعتقد ان قيمته صغيرة جدا تقاس pf 
اما مكثف اللمبة الموفرة فقيمته 472 يعنى 4.7nf
ويمكن ان تصل الى 10nf ( يعنى 10 نانوفراد ) يعنى 10000pf  بيكوفراد  




			وتتفحص جيدا المكثف الكميائي
 وهو غالبا يحمل الرقم 400فولت علي 10 يو اف ميكرو فرات 
عطلة بيكون منفوخ او مرشح من تحت عن الارجل 
يتم تغيرة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مكثف تنعيم التيار نادرا مايحدث به عطل 
وان حدث به عطل ستعمل اللمبة بدونه ولكن كانها بها رعشة
فى الاضاءة لان موجة التيار ستكون متعرجة 
*

> بس احترس لانة لية سالب وموجب


برافو عليك  المكثفات الكميائية هى مكثفات ذات  قطبية ​* 



			والمهم 
نفحص بالافوميتر موحدات التيار  السيلكون او الدايود وهو سالب وموجب وشكلة زي المقاومة اللي لونها ازرق
ودي لو الصافرة اشتغلت علي قياسها من الطرفين تكون خربانة ولو من جة واحدة وعدت الر قام تكون تعمل بشكل جيد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تمام كدة 
وعند تغييرها يجب مراعاة اتجاه الدايود 



			المقاومة اللي باللون الازرق بالصورة عطلها انها تكون مفحومة او محرقة والحرق باين فيها 
وتغييرها بنفس الالوان والاتجاة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

خلى بالك تلف المقاومات دليل قاطع  على تلف الترانزستورات ايضا
 ورقما (13003) فى اللمبة 26 وات

وكفاية كدة احسن انا وانت نأخذ كارت احمر من المنتدى
لاننا حولنا منتدى الكنيسة لمنتدى الكترونيات
وتصبح على خير  يا رمسيس

*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أبريل 2014)

منتظرك يا استاذ ميلا د
وتجيب بالصور طريقة عمل الشورت 
زي ما قولت في الاقتباس دة 

الجديد اللى مش الكل يعرفه هو 
ان اذا وجدت احدى فتايل الزجاج محترقة يمكنك عمل شورت ( كوبرى ) علي الفتيلة  وسوف تعمل اللمبة بدون اى مشاكل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أبريل 2014)

ويا سيدي متقلقش 
مفيش كارت احمر ولا حاجة انتا هات مواهبك الكل يستفاد بيها 
انا عن نفسي بتعلم حاجات كتير 
دة كمان عايزين نعمل قسم للمواهب الللي لاعند الاعضاء 
كل واحد عندة فكرة يطرحها في هذا القسم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أبريل 2014)

*لاستارتر التقليدى لا يصلح كبديل لهذا المكثف
واذا كنت تقصد  فك الاستارتر واخذ المكثف الموجود بداخله 
فأعتقد ان قيمته صغيرة جدا تقاس pf 
اما مكثف اللمبة الموفرة فقيمته 472 يعنى 4.7nf
ويمكن ان تصل الى 10nf ( يعنى 10 نانوفراد ) يعنى 10000pf  بيكوفراد
حضرتك انا جربتة واشتغل كويس خالص 
تقريبا نفس القيمة الفولتية 
لانة فعلا ممتاز 

*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أبريل 2014)

معلومات مفيدة جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أبريل 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> معلومات مفيدة جدا
> الرب يباركك


شكرا يا استاذنا لمشاركتك 
يا رب تفيدك المعلومات 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kawasaki (29 أبريل 2014)

*تمام يا رمسيس *


*فعلا في راجل بيجي يلم اللمبات المحروقه وبيصلحها تاني *
*بس بنصح كل اللي ملوش درايه بالدوائر الألكترونيه *
*مش يحاول يصلح بنفسه *
*ربنا يسترها علي الكل *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أبريل 2014)

اة هي بتنور تاني 
لكن فية ناس بترميها ومتعرفش انها بتتصلح 
وترجع تنور


----------



## soul & life (29 أبريل 2014)

بس يا جماعة ايام لما كانت اللمبات دى جديدة سمعت انها فيها مادة سامة  اذا اتفتحت او انكسرت فيها خطورة على صحة الانسان .. ازاى انت يا رمسيس بتفتحها وتبدل اجزاء فيها باجزاء تانية ده مش خطر؟؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أبريل 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بس يا جماعة ايام لما كانت اللمبات دى جديدة سمعت انها فيها مادة سامة  اذا اتفتحت او انكسرت فيها خطورة على صحة الانسان .. ازاى انت يا رمسيس بتفتحها وتبدل اجزاء فيها باجزاء تانية ده مش خطر؟؟؟


اللمبة عاملة زي نظام التليفزيون شاشة 
وطابعة اليكترونية 
والعطل اللي في الدايرة الالكترونية هو اللي بيتبدل 
مش الغاز اللي جوة الزجاج
وانا صلحت منها كتير اوي 
ومفيش اي مشاكل لانها سهلة جدا


----------



## kawasaki (29 أبريل 2014)

*مش بخوف الناس يارمسيس *
*مش قصدي كده *

*انا اقصد ان اللي بيعرف يستخدم الافوميتر والكاويه والهوت اير   هو اللي يحاول  وهاتنجح معاه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أبريل 2014)

لا احنا مش هنستعمل الهوت اير 
لانها قطعة عادية وليس لصق 
وكمان العدة المطلوبة رخيصة وفي متناول اليد 
يعني انا خريج اليكترونيات ++بس بحب اعمل كل حاجة بنفسي 
ودة اللي عرفتة كامل حبيت اشارك بية الاعضاء والمشاهدين 
واكيد ناس هتستفيد كتير 
علي الاقل مش هيرموا اللمبة في الزبالة تاني


----------



## kawasaki (29 أبريل 2014)

*واللمبه العاديه برضو يارمسيس بتتصلح لو اتحرقت *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أبريل 2014)

ههههههههههههه
للاسف لا مش بتتصلح او صعبة انا مش هفيدك في الموضوع دة


----------



## kawasaki (29 أبريل 2014)

*ههههههههههههههه*

*لاء بتتصلح (القلاوووز) بس *
*انما   (المسمار)  لاء *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أبريل 2014)

هههههههه
اكتب خبرتك 
علشان انا صلحت تليفونات وهكتب عنها وهبوظ عليك
هههههههه


----------



## kawasaki (29 أبريل 2014)

*لا بجد *

*كنا زمان لما اللمبه تتحرق .كنا بنلحم الفتيل اللي جوه اللمبه عن طريق التيار الكهربائي .وبترجع تشتغل تاني بنفس الكفاءه *​


----------



## soul & life (29 أبريل 2014)

يا مساء التوفير  منكم نستفيد يا جماعة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أبريل 2014)

تقصد انك تهز اللمبة لمشبك الفتيل المقطوع وتنور 
كنا بنعملها


----------



## kawasaki (29 أبريل 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوان *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أبريل 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يا مساء التوفير  منكم نستفيد يا جماعة


انا عامل الموضوع دة 
علشان قولت لية للاستاذ ايمن 
وقال نزلة في المننتدي 
واديني نزلتة علشان الكل يستفيد 
ومدام هدفنا الخدمة انا مستعد 
للاجابة في الموضوع علي اي سؤال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أبريل 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ايــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوان *​


ههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أبريل 2014)

الله ينور عليك يا اسطى ههههههه
موضوع جميل بس متهيألي انه خطر
اعادة استخدام اي حاجة بتبقى خطر 
شكرا رمسيس ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أبريل 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> الله ينور عليك يا اسطى ههههههه
> موضوع جميل بس متهيألي انه خطر
> اعادة استخدام اي حاجة بتبقى خطر
> شكرا رمسيس ربنا يفرح قلبك


لا ما فيش اي خطورة 
الموضوع سهل جدا
نورتي ميرا 
الرب يباركك


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 أبريل 2014)

*هو فيه كهربا بالاول؟ لان حسب علمي وهذا من "باسم يوسف" ان الكهرباء في مصر مستمرة الانقطاع....يعني أجلبوا الثور بالاول ثم بعد ذلك المعلف  *
*
*
*تحياتي *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2014)

إنت شاطر فى الكهرباء ؟؟

عندى كام سؤال كدة على شاحن عندى و باظ​​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أبريل 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *هو فيه كهربا بالاول؟ لان حسب علمي وهذا من "باسم يوسف" ان الكهرباء في مصر مستمرة الانقطاع....يعني أجلبوا الثور بالاول ثم بعد ذلك المعلف  *
> *
> *
> *تحياتي *


اولا سلام لشخصك الغالي 
يا استاذي في اختراع دلوقت اسمة دايرة شحن 
ببطارية 6 فولت بحواي 6 دولار بنركب فية لمبة نيون وتشتغل من غير كهرباء وكمان فية اختراع تاني بيحول 12 فولت من البطارية لي 220 فولت ممكن تشغل التليفزيون كمان وكلة اجتهادات وادينا بنقول اللي احنا بنعرفة يا عزيزي 
نورت الموضوع شكرا لمتابعتك وردك لموضوعي المتواضع 
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أبريل 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> إنت شاطر فى الكهرباء ؟؟
> 
> عندى كام سؤال كدة على شاحن عندى و باظ​​


المهندسة ايريني هنا يا مرحبا 
اسألي 
وان شاء اللة نعرف نجاوب 
علي فكرة الكهرباء دي مش مهنتي 
انا مهنتي انتي بتعرفيها 
تقدري تقولي تصميم وتنفيذ ديكورات ابنية 
خارجية ديكور حجر طبيعي وقرميد 
هههههههههه

ودة شغلي تصميمي





وتنفيذي 
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> المهندسة ايريني هنا يا مرحبا
> اسألي
> وان شاء اللة نعرف نجاوب
> علي فكرة الكهرباء دي مش مهنتي
> ...



*بص يا هندسة
أنا عندى كشاف اللى هو بينور لما النور يقطع
فى يوم من الأيام إبنى خبطه فى البوفيه 
و من ساعتها ما نطقش
الهيكل من برة ما فيهوش خدش 
دا ليه حل ؟​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أبريل 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بص يا هندسة
> أنا عندى كشاف اللى هو بينور لما النور يقطع
> فى يوم من الأيام إبنى خبطه فى البوفيه
> و من ساعتها ما نطقش
> ...


ايوة حلة سهل جدا 
افتحية هتلاقي الاسلاك مش واصلة بالبطارية 
يعني يجب من التأكيد من وصول الاسلاك الداخلية 
واعادة لحمهما بالقصدير


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 أبريل 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اولا سلام لشخصك الغالي
> يا استاذي في اختراع دلوقت اسمة دايرة شحن
> ببطارية 6 فولت بحواي 6 دولار بنركب فية لمبة نيون وتشتغل من غير كهرباء وكمان فية اختراع تاني بيحول 12 فولت من البطارية لي 220 فولت ممكن تشغل التليفزيون كمان وكلة اجتهادات وادينا بنقول اللي احنا بنعرفة يا عزيزي
> نورت الموضوع شكرا لمتابعتك وردك لموضوعي المتواضع
> الرب يباركك


 

*يااااه ....ذكرتني بأيام التسعينات من القرن المنصرم، وحرب الخليج الاولى، عندما كنا فعلاً قمة في الاختراع والاستنباط لنتكيف مع الحياة.....الرب يوفقكم ويسدد خطاكم لتوفير ما غير متوفر*

*تحياتي*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 مايو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *يااااه ....ذكرتني بأيام التسعينات من القرن المنصرم، وحرب الخليج الاولى، عندما كنا فعلاً قمة في الاختراع والاستنباط لنتكيف مع الحياة.....الرب يوفقكم ويسدد خطاكم لتوفير ما غير متوفر*
> 
> *تحياتي*


اشكرك يا استاذي 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ايوة حلة سهل جدا
> افتحية هتلاقي الاسلاك مش واصلة بالبطارية
> يعني يجب من التأكيد من وصول الاسلاك الداخلية
> واعادة لحمهما بالقصدير



*يبقى لازم يبقى عندى لحام قصدير 

دا بيتجاب منين دا ؟

و بكام ؟*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 مايو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يبقى لازم يبقى عندى لحام قصدير
> 
> دا بيتجاب منين دا ؟
> 
> و بكام ؟*


في محلات اللي بتبيع قطع الغيار 
الاجهزة الكهربائية والتليفونات المحمولة


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (4 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> *لاستارتر التقليدى لا يصلح كبديل لهذا المكثف
> واذا كنت تقصد  فك الاستارتر واخذ المكثف الموجود بداخله
> فأعتقد ان قيمته صغيرة جدا تقاس pf
> اما مكثف اللمبة الموفرة فقيمته 472 يعنى 4.7nf
> ...


لقد قمت بأحضار استارتر ونزعت منه المكثف الموجود بداخله 
وقمت بقياسه اعطانى قيمة 1.9nf ( يعنى 1.9 نانوفراد )
وهو اقل من المطلوب
واعتقد انه يصلح للمبات اقل من 20 وات
غير ذالك ستكون الاضاءة ضعيفة ويسخن الترانزستورات


----------



## geegoo (5 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع و ياريت يكمل بأفكار تانية ..


----------



## red333 (5 مايو 2014)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> لقد قمت بأحضار استارتر ونزعت منه المكثف الموجود بداخله
> وقمت بقياسه اعطانى قيمة 1.9nf ( يعنى 1.9 نانوفراد )
> وهو اقل من المطلوب
> واعتقد انه يصلح للمبات اقل من 20 وات
> غير ذالك ستكون الاضاءة ضعيفة ويسخن الترانزستورات


لا اعتقد ان سعة المكثف تؤثر على قوة الاضاءه  لان المكثف بمجرد اضائة المبه ينتهى عمله ويخرج من الدائره


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 مايو 2014)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> لقد قمت بأحضار استارتر ونزعت منه المكثف الموجود بداخله
> وقمت بقياسه اعطانى قيمة 1.9nf ( يعنى 1.9 نانوفراد )
> وهو اقل من المطلوب
> واعتقد انه يصلح للمبات اقل من 20 وات
> غير ذالك ستكون الاضاءة ضعيفة ويسخن الترانزستورات


يا استاذي العزيز انال جربتة واللمبة قعدت حوالي سبعة اشهر وزيادة 
وكمان اللي احترق الفتيل +الترانزستور 
ممكن سؤال هو بكام تمن الترانزستور بتاع اللمبة ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 مايو 2014)

red333 قال:


> لا اعتقد ان سعة المكثف تؤثر على قوة الاضاءه  لان المكثف بمجرد اضائة المبه ينتهى عمله ويخرج من الدائره


المعلومات ابتدأت تتدفق
يعني المكثف السيراميكي مجرد مقوم للمبة فقط ولا اية ؟
نورتنا استاذنا الغالي 
الر ب يباركك


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (6 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يا استاذي العزيز انال جربتة واللمبة قعدت حوالي سبعة اشهر وزيادة
> وكمان اللي احترق الفتيل +الترانزستور
> ممكن سؤال هو بكام تمن الترانزستور بتاع اللمبة ؟


خلاص يا رمسيس انا مصدقك 
بالنسبة لثمن الترانزستور  13003 
انا بشتريه من المستورد رأسا وباشترى كميات كبيرة بحكم انى مصنع
سعره 39 قرش


----------



## red333 (6 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> المعلومات ابتدأت تتدفق
> يعني المكثف السيراميكي مجرد مقوم للمبة فقط ولا اية ؟
> نورتنا استاذنا الغالي
> الر ب يباركك


 
بالظبط  هو يعمل كاستارتر
لو سمحتلى بس ممكن اسال سؤال للاستاذ ميلاد
هو حضرتك استاذ ميلاد صمويل


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (6 مايو 2014)

red333 قال:


> بالظبط  هو يعمل كاستارتر
> لو سمحتلى بس ممكن اسال سؤال للاستاذ ميلاد
> هو حضرتك استاذ ميلاد صمويل


بالضبط 
بس انت عرفت منين ؟؟؟


----------



## red333 (6 مايو 2014)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> بالضبط
> بس انت عرفت منين ؟؟؟


 
معقوله الصدفه الجميله دى
 استاذ ميلاد صمويل شخصيا
انا اعرف حضرتك من سنين فى القريه الالكترونيه
وعارف كويس قدر وابداعات حضرتك فى مجال الالكترونيات
انا باعرف المهندس علاء الدين شخصيا واشتغلت معاه فى الميكروكنترولر


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (9 مايو 2014)

red333 قال:


> معقوله الصدفه الجميله دى
> استاذ ميلاد صمويل شخصيا
> انا اعرف حضرتك من سنين فى القريه الالكترونيه
> وعارف كويس قدر وابداعات حضرتك فى مجال الالكترونيات
> انا باعرف المهندس علاء الدين شخصيا واشتغلت معاه فى الميكروكنترولر


فعلا صدفة جميلة جدا 
وانا سعيد جدا بمعرفة حضرتك
كدة اصبحنا ثلاثة مهندسون الكترونيات
ابن يسوعنا
red333
ميلاد العجايبى
حد تانى عاوز ينضم لرابطة  محبى الالكترونيات التى سوف نعملها فى منتدى الكنيسة ؟؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 مايو 2014)

ههههههههههه
اية الكلام الحلو دة 
مهندسين الكترونيات 
صدفة سعيدة 
انا بفكر اعمل فرع للمصنع بتاع الاستاذ ميلاد عندنا في الصعيد لو هو وافق انا اتكفل بتوزيع وجة قبلي كلة لو العملية نجحت بس عايز ابدأ بتكلفة قليلة اجرب الاول وبعدين 
اكبر المصنع ونحط علية نفس الاسم بتاع الاستاذ ميلاد
عندي المكان 
وعايز اعرف اية المطلوب بالظبط ونفتح المشروع دة 
مش تنسي يا استاذ ميلاد
مستني ردك علي الخاص


----------



## red333 (10 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ههههههههههه
> اية الكلام الحلو دة
> مهندسين الكترونيات
> صدفة سعيدة
> ...


 
*فعلا صدفه سعيده*
*لو محتاج حاجه فى صيانة اجهزة ديكودر الدش تحت امرك*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *فعلا صدفه سعيده*
> *لو محتاج حاجه فى صيانة اجهزة ديكودر الدش تحت امرك*


*أقفش ريسيفر ...
تعالى هنا يا جدع أنت
عايز ريسيفر حلو من اللى بيسجل من التلفزيون
كل ماتشات الأهلى بتفوتنى ...دة غير برامج مهمة 
فيه فى السوق أنواع ...عايز أحسن نوع أشتريه
واية اللى بيشغل النت مش فاهمه خاااالص

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2014)

*بما انه عندنا أحلى تلاتة مهندسين تكترونيات
أفتحوا قسم للصيانة هنا 
ما تاخدوش رأى الأدارة ...افتحوه على جنب
باتكلم جد والله
فكروا فيها بجدية 
*​


----------



## red333 (10 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بما انه عندنا أحلى تلاتة مهندسين تكترونيات*​
> *أفتحوا قسم للصيانة هنا *
> *ما تاخدوش رأى الأدارة ...افتحوه على جنب*
> *باتكلم جد والله*
> *فكروا فيها بجدية *​


 
هههههههههههههههه اول زبون  فورجت
اصبر لاول شهر 6  اشوفلك نوع فاتح الجزيره عشان تشوف عليه كاس العالم
لا يا عم لازم اذن الاداره
يعنى نفتحوا المحل ونرش قدامه ميه وتيجى المحافظه - قصدى الاداره تقفله
متعرفش حد هناك :t31:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 مايو 2014)

red333 قال:


> *فعلا صدفه سعيده*
> *لو محتاج حاجه فى صيانة اجهزة ديكودر الدش تحت امرك*


ربنا يخليك 
انا الريسيفر لو كان مشطوب خالص 
انا بشغلة واعرف كل حاجة عنة 
انا بلا فخر او واحد مركب دش في القرية 
برسيفر لورانس 7000 دي اكس ثري 
واعرف الصيانة والتركيب كمان والسوفت 
والفلاشة هههههه
وكمان معظم اعطالة بتكمن في الباور 
وبتكون اعطال خفيفة جدا 
بس السؤال هنا 
الاي سي اللي لية رجول كتير بيتقاس ازاي 
مع ان لما بغيرة الرسيفر يشتغل ههههه
والف شكر لمحبتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بما انه عندنا أحلى تلاتة مهندسين تكترونيات
> أفتحوا قسم للصيانة هنا
> ما تاخدوش رأى الأدارة ...افتحوه على جنب
> باتكلم جد والله
> ...


يا استاذ عبود امال المحل اللي انتا فية دلوقت اية 
ما هو قسم للصيانة والادارة اللة يوفقها ما استعملتش الالة (حزف- رع)
واحنا الحمد للة بنكمل الشئ اللي بينقص يعني لو حد باظ من عندة جهاز اهل الخبرة هنا هيساعدوة 
واللي بيقدر يقدم خدمة هنا بيقدمها علشان الكل يستفيد 
شكرا لمرورك الغالي 
نورت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 مايو 2014)

red333 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه اول زبون  فورجت
> اصبر لاول شهر 6  اشوفلك نوع فاتح الجزيره عشان تشوف عليه كاس العالم
> لا يا عم لازم اذن الاداره
> يعنى نفتحوا المحل ونرش قدامه ميه وتيجى المحافظه - قصدى الاداره تقفله
> متعرفش حد هناك :t31:


هههههه
يا عم الادارة يهمها مصلحة المنتدي وكمان مفيش اعلانات عن حاجة محددة يبقي الموضوع قانوني 
ولا اية يا استاذ عبود 
انتا المستشار القانوني هنا 
وحدك اللي تعرف ثغرات القوانين في المنتدي 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2014)

red333 قال:


> اصبر لاول شهر 6  اشوفلك نوع *فاتح الجزيره *عشان تشوف عليه كاس العالم:t31:


​ *فاتح الجزيرة أية ؟
يا عم أحنا طالعين غزوة ؟!!!
فيه محل عرض عليا أنواع كتيرة منها اللى بيفتح نت من غير  يوس بى مودم ولا واى فاى 
مش عارف أزاى ...بس هو قالى كدة
أنا ياعم عايز رسيفر أوصله كهربا وتلفزيون يعرض على طول
وتحيا جمهورية مصر العربية 

فيه كافيه جنب منى جايب اللى بيفتح دة ...بس كل شوية الصورة تيجى بالعرض
وتقف ..كأنك مشغل يوتيوب على سرعة 128
بس كل ماتش بياخد كمية سب دين
 :new6:
:new6::new6:

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هههههه
> يا عم الادارة يهمها مصلحة المنتدي وكمان مفيش اعلانات عن حاجة محددة يبقي الموضوع قانوني
> ولا اية يا استاذ عبود
> انتا المستشار القانوني هنا
> ...


*ولو مافيش ثغرات نوجد لكم ثغرات ...هنغلب يعنى ؟
توكلوا انتم بس وأنا واقف فى ضهركم 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 مايو 2014)

الحمد للة مليش في 
الكورة ولا الكرول ولا ضربات الجزاء 
العبوا غيرها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولو مافيش ثغرات نوجد لكم ثغرات ...هنغلب يعنى ؟
> توكلوا انتم بس وأنا واقف فى ضهركم
> *​


اهم حاجة فية سيديهات مسجلها لحد ها في المتدي 
ولا سباق قضائي وبس 
حسب المادة 302 و303 من قاون العقوبات الخاص بالقذق 
انا خايق ارد علي حد يرفع ضدي جنحة مباشرة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2014)

*ياعمنا أنووا أنتم الأول
وأنا أفتح لكم موضوع فى قسم  المذكرات الشخصية للأعضاء 
( المقترحات ) سابقاً
هيدخل كل الأعضاء يباركوا ويقولوا لنا فكرة ( منتازة ) ..وكدة
مع شوية الرب يباركك على شويتين يعوض تعب محبتك
ويقعد ماى روك منور تحت فى المنتدى ييجى شهر
لغااااااااااااااااااية مايفضى لنا وينزل بالتعليق أياه

المنتدى ملئ بالأقسام ولا أرى داعى لقسم جديد 

طب الغلطة فين ؟؟..عندنا ؟ عنده ؟
لأ الغلطة انه المفرو يكتب ولا أرى داعياً
بدل ولا أرى داعى 
:t13::t13::t13:


 *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 مايو 2014)

يا كبير ما هو الموضوع دة بدأنا فية والحمد للة 920مشاهد لحد الان 
ولسة مكملش حاجة ولو بعد شهر الادارة هتشوفة 1000 او اكتر ممكن تثبتة مش تحزفة وعايز اتكلم عن اعطال الرسيفر كمان بس قولت لما افوق شوية وعن الغسالات وعن المراوح وعن حاجات في البيت كتير واعطالها سهلة بس الاقي حد يسندني او يطلب طلب اكون انا عملتة قبل كدة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بس الاقي حد يسندني او يطلب طلب اكون انا عملتة قبل كدة


*هتفصل الزباين على أيدك ؟
انت أفتح موضوع ( أعطال الغسالات )
وموضوع آخر ( أعطال ثلاجات ) ...وهكذا
والباقيين يفتحوا موضوع ( أعطال الريسيفر )
كل واحد هيحط عطل بسيط متكرر وسبق صلحه قبل كدة
وهكذا ...لغاية ما هتلاقى قسم للصيانة وفيه حالات معقولة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 مايو 2014)

وحضرك اقنعتي بصراحة 
كلامك زي الصح 
اتوكلنا علي اللة


----------



## red333 (11 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ربنا يخليك
> انا الريسيفر لو كان مشطوب خالص
> انا بشغلة واعرف كل حاجة عنة
> انا بلا فخر او واحد مركب دش في القرية
> ...


 
فى كذا اىسى  فى الجهاز
صورها لو تقدر


----------



## red333 (11 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فاتح الجزيرة أية ؟*​
> *يا عم أحنا طالعين غزوة ؟!!!*
> *فيه محل عرض عليا أنواع كتيرة منها اللى بيفتح نت من غير يوس بى مودم ولا واى فاى *
> *مش عارف أزاى ...بس هو قالى كدة*
> ...


 
*بيشغل نت عن طريق خط موبيل  بيدخل فى فتحه فى الجهاز*
*ماهو النظام ال انت شوفته فى الكافيه ده لازم نت لا يقل عن واحد ميجا عشان تعرف تتفرج*
*عشان كده اصبر لاول 6  نشوف الجديد*


----------

